# The wait is over!  New AluBook 15''!



## lonny (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow!
Live from the Expo... can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

New Powerbooks on Apple's hardware site.


----------



## voice- (Sep 16, 2003)

Anybody know if the 15" and 12" models have that  oh-so-cool automatic keyboard backlight and screen brightness that the 17" had?

I'm getting one, that's all I know, now I just gotta decide wether I want (somewhat) big screen, better graphics card, faster RAM, slimmer design and faster Ethernet, or lower price. The light thing could help me decide...


----------



## voice- (Sep 16, 2003)

Never mind
http://www.apple.com/no/powerbook/index17.html
http://www.apple.com/no/powerbook/index15.html
http://www.apple.com/no/powerbook/index12.html

PB 12" still lacks this feature, 15" for me...now to raise the final bit of money, and I'll be able to place my order tomorrow at noon...hopefully it will be here next week...


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

The 15" PowerBook has got the backlit keyboard, the 12" PB not.



> Futuristic backlit keyboard with ambient light sensor.
> The 15-inch PowerBook features a fiber optic backlit keyboard thats right out of the future. Built-in light sensors automatically adjust the keyboard illumination and your screens brightness based on the available ambient light. Youll appreciate this breakthrough in ease of use when youre working in a low-light environment like an airplane cabin or a music or video studio.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 16, 2003)

AT last i can buy a powerbook.
oh. and the top end 15 inch is only 400bucks cheaper than the 17 inch... ohhhh geez.. i wonder which one im gonna buy.. lol


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 16, 2003)

PB 12 inch with up to 1,25GB ram! Yeeeeehaaaaaaa


----------



## lonny (Sep 16, 2003)

I was about to settle down for a second hand TiBook, but the new Alu's are just too sexy!
I'm getting one ASAP! We had to wait a bit too long, but it was worth it! I wonder how Moto's new G4's perform...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 16, 2003)

A pitty the battery endures just 4.5 hours... (for 15 and 17 alubook).
Anyway, I think the 12 inch alubook got really attractive now! So much power combined with more than 1GB Ram and stuffed in such a small case... Wow! And the price looks fine too. A pitty I already got a collection of apple laptops...


----------



## voice- (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/powerbook/specs.html
Look at the keyboard thing. Seems only the top model of 15" has backlit keyboard...maybe I sohuld invest in the 0.25GHz faster processor...


----------



## voice- (Sep 16, 2003)

^Never mind...again...seems I can order the lower specced PB with added backlit keyboard...this is gonna rule!


----------



## Koelling (Sep 16, 2003)

The wait is over! I just bought my new Powerbook!

Now I just have 2-3 days to wait and that may seem longer than the 4-5 months I've already waited.


----------



## spitty27 (Sep 16, 2003)

HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD THAT IS THE MOSET BEAUTIFUL THING IVE EVER SEEN. BLUETOOTH KEYBOARDS MEOTIRGVKEJNRCFEIJK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok, this is my new favorite exclamation: MEOTIRGVKEJNRCFEIJK

Is it Norwegian?     ;-)


----------



## lonny (Sep 16, 2003)

Zammy-Sam:


> A pitty I already got a collection of apple laptops...



I would be happy to buy your TiBook in case you wanna get rid of it..


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

The 12" is very nice. 

Old: \ New:
.867 \ 1 GHz
128 \ 256 soldered on motherboard, hence
1128 \ 1256 max RAM
VGA \ DVI monitor support
USB \ USB 2.0

It is not just a little bump, the DVI and USB 2.0 support are very good enhancements. Upping the soldered RAM ensures better expandibility.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

OMG i want to sell my old 12PB right now and get a 1.25 15PB it it is so stacked for a laptop, btw the wireless keyboard is nifty too, finally something besides a phone that uses bluetooth


----------



## Biter of Apples (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't care about the new 15" book. Me is gonna buy the 12" good stuff!

I don't need no more RAM (1.2 Gb will be more than fine), I don't need a FW800, even faster RAM and processor, a better graphical card and gigabit ethernet.  I need USB2.0, and it's got it, and is a little bit faster and can carry more RAM then his predecessor.  and..same price!

Let me get this straight: there is 265Mb on the motherboard, and two RAM-sleeves?  

I need a backlight keyboard though, for work at night (I'm an amteur-astronomer), but it's gotta be red or dark-blue!  Not white!  That will burn my eyes!  Better to have no backlit keyboard. The screen will light the keyboard.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

the graphics card is better but still only has 32 meg of memory   and as far as the backlit keyboard i highly doubt it would burn your eyes.  You will love it though, it is perfect for students


----------



## Randman (Sep 16, 2003)

Dang, I wanted a 12, but the 15 might be too good to pass up.


----------



## fryke (Sep 16, 2003)

No, 'Biter of Apples', there's only _ONE_ RAM-sleeve on the 12". 256 MB is on-board (soldered), you can add a 256, 512 or 1024 MB DIMM to that. So choose wisely when you choose your RAM expansion. (And don't buy THAT from Apple... Much too expensive.)


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought the light was blue-ish, but it's quite dim, it won't hurt your eyes, even in the night. You can fine tune it, AFAIK, with the prefs. But the 12" doesn't have it ...


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 16, 2003)

****!!!
APPLE!!!
GRR!!!
I JUST GOT A 12 INCH A MONTH AGO!!!
sigh... looks like imma have to learn some linux...


----------



## voice- (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianleahy _
> *Ok, this is my new favorite exclamation: MEOTIRGVKEJNRCFEIJK
> 
> Is it Norwegian?     ;-) *



Umm...no, it's a strange language called "Gibberish"


----------



## voice- (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIX X11 _
> *****!!!
> APPLE!!!
> GRR!!!
> ...



1. We told you to wait.
2. The only real differences is that the new 12" has 128MB more RAM, USB 2.0 and 133MHz faster CPU. Other than that, it's the same thing.
3. Now that you HAVE a Mac, why use it for Linux? I could see your line of thoughts if you tried running OS X on a low-cost PC, but running Linux on an expensive Mac as opposed to a PC just seems stupid IMO...
4. We still love you
5. We told you to hang on for a month...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIX X11 _
> *****!!!
> APPLE!!!
> GRR!!!
> ...



The changes are not THAT important after all... Now, if you had bought a 15" it would be somewhat a problem! 

Enjoy your 12" because it still is an amazing piece of technology and it will continue to be until Apple will include all the features of the 15" & 17" models


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 16, 2003)

No one told me to wait. I just went and bought it. My iMac was dying. And whaddya know. It's dead now. so wee.
I know you all still love me
and hulk shut up... i mean please dont give me those visions...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIX X11 _
> *...and hulk shut up... i mean please dont give me those visions... *



Hulk knows that you are angry not at Hulk but Apple...

Hulk knows that you are smarter than Hulk and that's why Hulk understood that you did not mean Hulk to shut up!

When people tell Hulk to shut up Hulk gets angry... And Hulk knows that no one wants Hulk to get angry because when Hulk is angry, things get smashed, _HARD_ 



::love::


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 16, 2003)

Uh oh...
*runs to Hervé's*


----------



## iMan (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, as far as the Powerbook update went it wasn't much to write home about. I'd like to see how well the new processor runs compared to the 'old' G4.
The best update in my opinion is the 12" Powerbook. The 15" is just what was expected nothing more.
I'm still holding out for the G5 Powerbook before I replace my Lombard. Hope I don't have to wait too long, next update I hope in..well... 10 month 

Viktor


----------



## iMan (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh another thing as well, since the 15" and 17" doesn't have any L3 cache anymore that means that they won't be that much faster then the 12" is, like it was before the update.
I guess it means the new processor is faster then the old one since Apple didn't need to add on L3 cache to improve speed.

Viktor


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 17, 2003)

That or they tried to lower the prices by removing the L3...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *The changes are not THAT important after all... Now, if you had bought a 15" it would be somewhat a problem!
> *



Tnx, hulk!
This was what I needed to make my day!


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *Tnx, hulk!
> This was what I needed to make my day!  *



Don't worry! It takes 2 to Tango and in our case, I too own a 15" TiBook 1GHz/DVD-R...

Now, what say you? Wanna dance?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok, now I feel better!


----------



## fryke (Sep 17, 2003)

About that L3 cache: The PowerPC 7457 has a larger (512K) L2 cache, which should take care of this. We'll see the benchmarks soon, I guess. ;-)


----------



## iMan (Sep 17, 2003)

It's going to be interesting to see the benchmark scores of the new G4 vs the old one. As far as I know Apple didn't mention any speed comparisons during the keynote, did they?

Viktor


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Koelling _
> *The wait is over! I just bought my new Powerbook!
> 
> Now I just have 2-3 days to wait and that may seem longer than the 4-5 months I've already waited. *


 go shove it up your a... I mean congrats!

If you ever want someone to take it off your hands... just PM me...


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *The changes are not THAT important after all... Now, if you had bought a 15" it would be somewhat a problem!
> 
> *




this: http://www.barefeats.com/al15.html
indicates otherwise


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tsizKEIK _
> *this: http://www.barefeats.com/al15.html
> indicates otherwise *



The part that you quoted me my greek friend is going to the 12" of not having THAT important changes... 

And also from that quote I was saying that with the 15" model the changes ARE important... ::ha::

Now, before you will post something next time in order to poke me you should read closer ALL our previous postings or perhaps you may want me to help you read them 

Anyways, I wish you a nice new 15" or 17" PowerBook because by now we all know how DESPERETALY you want one!


----------



## tsizKEIK (Sep 17, 2003)

hahah lol.
sorry i dint take a close look at ur post 

and ur right, i dont really care bout the 12 inch powerbook... i like my things BIG


----------



## voice- (Sep 17, 2003)

Couldn't that test cover 1GHz 15" AlBooks too? Or is it the same as the odl TiBooks?


----------



## Biter of Apples (Sep 20, 2003)

I have changed my opinion..I'm going to buy the 15".  If I take a 80Gb disk with the 12", an external screen, superdrive, ... and I see that the 15" will last longer, the 15" 1.25Ghz seems like a much better choice...why? I like my things to last long...

My English isn't so good, so I couldn't find another word for what I ment with "burn my eyes". In the field during observation at night, we use red lights.  Blue is fine too, so the keyboard will be cool.  White light narrows the pupils in your eye, so you are blinded and need agains ome time to adapt.

I can also take a 1GHz with backlit keyboard, but with all the other extra options I got the same price as the 1.25 GHz, which's got it already.  

After all, the laptop doesn't need to be very mobile, it's just to take my computer with me becasue my parents are divorced.

But..can you buy a 1.25GHz without that Airport-card? I don't need it, but I pay for it...doesn't make sense.


----------



## voice- (Sep 20, 2003)

No, 1.25GHz 15" comes only with Airport Extreme and backlit keyboard, you can't choose not to get those...


----------



## fryke (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, the first time you'll be near a WiFi hotspot, you'll love your AirPort Extreme card, anyway... One shouldn't buy a Mac without an AirPort card any longer, I think.


----------



## voice- (Sep 20, 2003)

I took the optional one (AE), is that then installed in a "proper way", or do they use the slot on the side for it?


----------



## Koelling (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIX X11 _
> *go shove it up your a... I mean congrats!
> 
> If you ever want someone to take it off your hands... just PM me... *


 No, I think I'll keep it thanks 


In regard to the AP card, I was fortunate that I wanted the 1ghz so I could get it without the AP card included. My Dad got one by mistake when he ordered my sister's graduation iBook but he didn't know the iBook wasn't yet compatible. He ordered it plenty early so it would be there for her graduation so by the time he figured out it was the wrong one, it was too late to return.

Guess that's another reason for UNIX X11 to hate me... free Airport Extreme card for me!


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

I hate you for it as well.  

Biter, did you mean "ruin your nightvision?"  I'd think a bright laptop screen would do that easily, which is why the ambient light sensors dim it.


----------



## fuzz (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biter of Apples _
> *
> 
> But..can you buy a 1.25GHz without that Airport-card? I don't need it, but I pay for it...doesn't make sense. *



Yea, I believe you can take that off if you order directly through the Apple store online.  If not, why don't you take it out yourself and sell it on eBay?  As for me, I just ordered mine through macwarehouse (now CDW).  It's the 1.25 Ghz 15".  They had 20 in stock when I called last Wednesday.  But when I placed the order Friday, they were gone.  They say they're getting more in ETA this Friday.


----------

